
Robert Scoble: I’ve completely moved to social media - aaronbrethorst
http://scobleizer.com/?p=8494
======
lifeisstillgood
Well, the usual example is why give away all your Google juice to FB - keep
those links pointing to your domain.

However I have just posted my latest so called thought to Ask HN : my blog has
run out since I changed phones and I am fed up wasting time writing to email
and never catching up.

So, yeah I understand his position. Plus Scoble is the name he cares about not
Scoble.com

